# theatre design



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a large space in my basement that im finishing as what i thought would be a dedicated room for the theatre. im rethinking this to still be dedicated but with a pool table and gaming area inside also. what do you guys think its about 50' long x 24'wide x 8' finished ceiling??? concerns with speaker placement


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If it were mine, I divide it up into two rooms. For the home theater 14' x 24' or 16' x 24' and use the rest for the game room. This way if someone wants to watch the cinema, they can do so without listening to pool balls crack each other. You have a lot of space and have a lot of options.... and if you have the option of making the HT dedicated, take advantage of it being truly dedicated.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

You have to decide what your usage priorities really are. Do you want optimum sound isolation, acoustics for the best audio reproduction, absolute light control for the best picture on the screen, correct speaker placement, etc., for enjoying movies? Will you spend more time on playing pool or throwing parties, rather than critical movie viewing sessions? A theater with a pool table in it is no longer a dedicated theater. You will then have a multi-purpose room. Were you planning a front projection system?

Just remember, the room is as important a component in the system as any other piece of equipment. You can literally compromise the performance and value of your electronics dollar, and every program you watch or listen to, with the wrong room design. It's your lifestyle and your money. You have to think through what's important to you and how you want to use the space.

Remember to avoid room dimensions that are multiples of one another. That will help prevent grossly uneven bass energy distribution around the room. Bad bass distribution results in one seat with very little bass energy while at another seat you'll want to turn the bass down. A very bad idea would be 16 x 24 x 8.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
ISF, THX, SMPTE, CEDIA

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you will use it more and enjoy it more as a combo room - do it that way. Just understand that there are compromises with this solution. Not that they can't be overcome because they can. You just need to plan accordingly. 8x24 is a multiple. 24x50 is close to a multiple. We can deal with them but it's harder to start with. 

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

i appreciate the feedback. i am a pro audio engineer in the auditorium and arena area. when doing home audio it seems theres a seperate set of rules. i have mostly denon hardware and paradign speakers. i plan on using the same in the new room. i want a good hd projector that wont break the bank. i have a local company coming out to give me some ideas. i am a local contractor by trade and am finishing my basement finally. before i commit to the framing design i would like several ideas on design. thanks for any input you can and have given.


----------

